# What is this?



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

Captured on my trail cam in SW Ohio!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Calling it a deer and what's sticking straight back is the right leg


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

Same image with a fox on the left


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

To me...Looks like a much larger more bushy tail on the fox(left pic).
Also right pic looks more like larger, more meaty hind quarters of of deer rather than that of what a fox or even a yote would


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like coyote to me


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks similar to this 1 I got last night


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If you look how high the right rear leg extends up I’d guess yote. Typically a deer doesn’t lift its leg that high when walking.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

The trail cam didn't get a better pic?...couldn't of been going that fast to completely miss it...there's 15 yards of camera view behind it...I would buy a new camera or maybe something just needs adjusted...who's to say that's not a new world record buck??  hehe...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That same stupid picture has circulated on
OGF for years now


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> That same stupid picture has circulated on
> OGF for years now


Date on the camera says 6-29-21...just sayin.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It the great white Snapping turtle and it’s a master of camouflage


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

Lol….I captured that on my trail cam on June 29, 2021 as the picture says. It was set up just to see what deer was enjoying the fruits of my labor in my garden (and is was a cheap camera). The corn is probably less than 8 yards.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Its a coyote.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know what you guys are looking at. I see some nice corn, especially for the end of June. Wish we could get ours to grow like that over here in SW PA.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Chupacabra!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

It happens to as all. My garden and my flowers. Gotta love those deer.


----------

